# Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf



## Broeckchen (5. März 2001)

*Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

Da ist was, was mich in letzter zeit derbe auf den sender geht. und zwar die ewigen flamereien zwischen gs- und pcg-usern. nach dem letzten thread-desaster (hi leute) wurde im gspb ein topic eröffnet, dass sich kritische pcg'er mal zu gemüte führen sollten.

http://www.gamestar.de/pinboard/noncgi/Forum1/HTML/064926.html

hoffentlich kommt jetzt niemand mehr auf die idee, irgendwelcher forumsanhänger irgendwelcher foren zu provozieren *aufknienfleh*

gruß broeckchen


----------



## Raygun (5. März 2001)

*RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

a ist was, was mich in letzter zeit derbe auf den sender geht. und zwar die ewigen flamereien zwischen gs- und pcg-usern. nach dem letzten thread-desaster (hi leute) wurde im gspb ein topic eröffnet, dass sich kritische pcg'er mal zu gemüte führen sollten.
:
:http://www.gamestar.de/pinboard/noncgi/Forum1/HTML/064926.html
:
:hoffentlich kommt jetzt niemand mehr auf die idee, irgendwelcher forumsanhänger irgendwelcher foren zu provozieren *aufknienfleh*
:
:gruß broeckchen



Bin absolut deiner Meinung! :mitweißerfahnewedel*


----------



## mithrandir (5. März 2001)

*RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

a ist was, was mich in letzter zeit derbe auf den sender geht. und zwar die ewigen flamereien zwischen gs- und pcg-usern. nach dem letzten thread-desaster (hi leute) wurde im gspb ein topic eröffnet, dass sich kritische pcg'er mal zu gemüte führen sollten.
:
:http://www.gamestar.de/pinboard/noncgi/Forum1/HTML/064926.html
:
:hoffentlich kommt jetzt niemand mehr auf die idee, irgendwelcher forumsanhänger irgendwelcher foren zu provozieren *aufknienfleh*
:
:gruß broeckchen

Wie gesagt, das geht mir am A**** vorbei - ich lese auch die Gamestar (ab und zu) - Ich versteh das nicht, dass sich die Online-Communities sich hier so bekriegen.
Das mit dem Kicken der User finde ich nicht so toll, weil die Störenfriede sich dann halt unter neuem Namen anmelden - also "Für die Fisch" (wie wir hier bei uns sagen).


----------



## Genius_Dexter (5. März 2001)

*RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

Ja, das sind halt einzelne User, die meinen, ihre Pubertät in den Foren ausleben zu müssen. Aber die meisten User in beiden Foren sind gut drauf und nur deshalb in dem jeweiligen Forum, weil ihnen die Art dort halt besser gefällt. Das ist eben Ansichtssache und das sollte man bei jedem respektieren.


----------



## Broeckchen (5. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

:Wie gesagt, das geht mir am A**** vorbei - ich lese auch die Gamestar (ab und zu) - Ich versteh das nicht, dass sich die Online-Communities sich hier so bekriegen.
as mit dem Kicken der User finde ich nicht so toll, weil die Störenfriede sich dann halt unter neuem Namen anmelden - also "Für die Fisch" (wie wir hier bei uns sagen).

mir geht es halt nicht am arsch vorbei, weil es im endeffekt sehr beeinflussend sein kann, wenn man nicht den überblick behält. hätten z.b. nicht ein paar gs'ler sich von "skythe" distanziert im thread "hi leute", so könnten skythe's äusserungen stellvertretend für das gesamte gspb gesehen werden. und das sollte nunmal nicht sein.

das mit dem kicken ist bestimmt nicht die beste lösung aber auch aus anderen gründen melden sich ein paar bekloppte immer wieder neu an (fourofsix z.b.)

gruß

broeckchen


----------



## Joker (5. März 2001)

*RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

a ist was, was mich in letzter zeit derbe auf den sender geht. und zwar die ewigen flamereien zwischen gs- und pcg-usern. nach dem letzten thread-desaster (hi leute) wurde im gspb ein topic eröffnet, dass sich kritische pcg'er mal zu gemüte führen sollten.
:
:http://www.gamestar.de/pinboard/noncgi/Forum1/HTML/064926.html
:
:hoffentlich kommt jetzt niemand mehr auf die idee, irgendwelcher forumsanhänger irgendwelcher foren zu provozieren *aufknienfleh*
:
:gruß broeckchen

jepp schön das einer diesen Link postet (me ist daran ja auch beteiligt *g*)

ich fleh mal ne Runde mit..lassst euch nicht provozieren..wenn einer herkommt und Stunk macht (egal ob durch seinen Namen oder dämmliche Postings) dann IGNORIERT ihn oder antwortet ruhig und sachlich.


----------



## Lightsaver (5. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

ich hab ja auch nix gegen die GS. ich les die ja selber auch sehr oft. also vertragen wir uns alle wieder *hrhrhr*


----------



## Broeckchen (5. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

:jepp schön das einer diesen Link postet (me ist daran ja auch beteiligt *g*)
:
:ich fleh mal ne Runde mit..lassst euch nicht provozieren..wenn einer herkommt und Stunk macht (egal ob durch seinen Namen oder dämmliche Postings) dann IGNORIERT ihn oder antwortet ruhig und sachlich.

oder schickt joker ne mail. der kommt schließlich mit den gs-mods ganz gut aus *g*


----------



## mithrandir (5. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

:ich fleh mal ne Runde mit..lassst euch nicht provozieren..wenn einer herkommt und Stunk macht (egal ob durch seinen Namen oder dämmliche Postings) dann IGNORIERT ihn oder antwortet ruhig und sachlich.

Im IGNORIEREN von solchen Postings war ich schon immer Weltmeister


----------



## Broeckchen (5. März 2001)

*RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

ein unrühmliches ende hat nun das dasein von skythe im gspb genommen. er wurde auf sein eigenes anliegen hin gekickt, als er bemerken musste, dass sein forum nicht in allen belangen hinter im steht...


----------



## MatthiasG (5. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

:ein unrühmliches ende hat nun das dasein von skythe im gspb genommen. er wurde auf sein eigenes anliegen hin gekickt, als er bemerken musste, dass sein forum nicht in allen belangen hinter im steht...

Eh, ich kenn das mit den Forumkriegen, ist genau wie im nahen Osten - es wird niemals aufhören. Jetzt wo die Front einmal da ist wird man immer wieder Anlässe finden sich zu streiten.


----------



## pirx (5. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

::ein unrühmliches ende hat nun das dasein von skythe im gspb genommen. er wurde auf sein eigenes anliegen hin gekickt, als er bemerken musste, dass sein forum nicht in allen belangen hinter im steht...
:
:Eh, ich kenn das mit den Forumkriegen, ist genau wie im nahen Osten - es wird niemals aufhören. Jetzt wo die Front einmal da ist wird man immer wieder Anlässe finden sich zu streiten.

ä äh hm m, wirchlich sehr treffend dieser vergleich.... was habt ihr für ein prob damit mit unsachlichen streitereien? zwischendurch ist das ganz erfrischend...


----------



## heLLknIGHT (5. März 2001)

*RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

hmm...
muss hier wohl mächtig abgegangen sein während meiner abwesenheit...
dieser krieg ist doch absolut kindisch...ich kann das echt nicht verstehen...
klar, man hat sein lieblings-mag,aber deswegen muss man doch in anderen foren keinen mist bauen...

naja, ich bin ja jetzt wieder da 

cu


----------



## rantz (5. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

:hmm...
:muss hier wohl mächtig abgegangen sein während meiner abwesenheit...
:dieser krieg ist doch absolut kindisch...ich kann das echt nicht verstehen...
:klar, man hat sein lieblings-mag,aber deswegen muss man doch in anderen foren keinen mist bauen...
:
:naja, ich bin ja jetzt wieder da 
:
:cu
:

schön das du wieder da bist! *schleim*
nein, ich find das ziehmlich bescjissen hier. jeder soll das lesen und gut finden was er will. kann ja jeder machen was er will. von daher find ich soc´lche anscheißereien ziehmlich wie hell schon sagte, kindisch
cu rantz


----------



## Broeckchen (5. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

:hmm...
:muss hier wohl mächtig abgegangen sein während meiner abwesenheit...
:dieser krieg ist doch absolut kindisch...ich kann das echt nicht verstehen...
:klar, man hat sein lieblings-mag,aber deswegen muss man doch in anderen foren keinen mist bauen...
:
:naja, ich bin ja jetzt wieder da 
:
:cu
:

ja hier ist einiges abgegangen. und im gs-forum ging es dann weiter. ich musste ja eigentlich arbeiten aber heute nachmittag konnte ich unmöglich irgendetwas anderes machen, als mir hier sämtliche postings reinzuziehen. nun ja, es scheint sich ja wieder ein wenig beruhigt zu haben...


----------



## Lightsaver (5. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Wir hören mit dem Kleinkrieg auf*

::hmm...
::muss hier wohl mächtig abgegangen sein während meiner abwesenheit...
::dieser krieg ist doch absolut kindisch...ich kann das echt nicht verstehen...
::klar, man hat sein lieblings-mag,aber deswegen muss man doch in anderen foren keinen mist bauen...
::
::naja, ich bin ja jetzt wieder da 
::
::cu
::
:
:ja hier ist einiges abgegangen. und im gs-forum ging es dann weiter. ich musste ja eigentlich arbeiten aber heute nachmittag konnte ich unmöglich irgendetwas anderes machen, als mir hier sämtliche postings reinzuziehen. nun ja, es scheint sich ja wieder ein wenig beruhigt zu haben...

/me is wohl nich ganz unschuldig dran *pfeiff*
sorry jungz das ich unser forum vielleicht damit n bisl schlecht gemacht hab


----------



## Stormcatcher (5. März 2001)

*GSPB-Moderatoren wollen alle User kicken ...*

...die hier im PCG-Forum scheiße bauen. Ich finde das zwar nobel, aber wie soll das realisiert werden?
Wenn einer sich mit einem Nick von GS hier anmeldet und sch... schreibt, dann wird er von die GS Moderatoren im GSPB gekickt. Wie soll das denn prüfbar sein? Kommt jetzt bitte nicht mit IP-Nr. die ist sowieso immer eine andere wenn man sich nei einloggt!
Ich finde das irgentwie lächerlich.


----------



## Kerl (5. März 2001)

*Hihi, wir werden sehen...*

Ich warte schon auf den nächsten Thread, in dem einige wieder gegen die GS wettern, die eigentlich sagen, den Krieg beenden zu wollen. Was regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf? Ich finde diese Streitereien eigentlich ganz interessant, wenn auch ziemlich überflüssig. Da sieht man gleich, wer vernünftig argumentieren kann und wer nur rumseiert...

Gruß
Ken


----------



## pirx (6. März 2001)

*RE:Hihi, wir werden sehen...*

:Ich warte schon auf den nächsten Thread, in dem einige wieder gegen die GS wettern, 

ja aber so wie ich das jetzt hier mitbekommen habe, war das immer umgekehrt. also man muss sich schliesslich nicht alles gefallen lassen. wenn einige streit suchen, finden sie immer wieder leute die darauf einsteigen... that's life

ich versteh nicht ganz warum jemand der sich darüber aufregt, trotzdem das alles liest (?!) kann mir das bitte jemand mal erklären?


----------



## Broeckchen (6. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Hihi, wir werden sehen...*

::Ich warte schon auf den nächsten Thread, in dem einige wieder gegen die GS wettern, 
:
:ja aber so wie ich das jetzt hier mitbekommen habe, war das immer umgekehrt. also man muss sich schliesslich nicht alles gefallen lassen. wenn einige streit suchen, finden sie immer wieder leute die darauf einsteigen... that's life
:
:ich versteh nicht ganz warum jemand der sich darüber aufregt, trotzdem das alles liest (?!) kann mir das bitte jemand mal erklären? 
:
weil nicht alle so erfahren und abgeklärt sind wie du nehme ich mal *g*. es ist doch so: irgendwelche newbies lernens und machen es nach (egal in welchem forum) und wir bekommen wirklich ne überschwemmung von flames. und die will ich hier net haben. mir gefällt es nämlich sehr gut und zu meinem absoluten glück fehlt da KEIN kleinkrieg 

gruß

broeckchen


----------



## TheBasler (6. März 2001)

*ReReReReund so weiter*

Ich lese GS und PCG und ich poste auch in beiden Foren(hier aber nicht so oft). Dieser Kleinkrieg muss wirklich aufhören.


----------



## Nikotinfahnder (6. März 2001)

*Wir solten solche Threads einfach ignorieren !*

Wenn wir solchen Threads nicht mehr antworten, sondern nur eine Mail an den Admin schicken, bekommen diese Störenfriede ihre Aufmerkamskeit nicht und lassen uns in Ruhe.

Oetker


----------



## pirx (6. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Hihi, wir werden sehen...*

:::Ich warte schon auf den nächsten Thread, in dem einige wieder gegen die GS wettern, 
::
::ja aber so wie ich das jetzt hier mitbekommen habe, war das immer umgekehrt. also man muss sich schliesslich nicht alles gefallen lassen. wenn einige streit suchen, finden sie immer wieder leute die darauf einsteigen... that's life
::
::ich versteh nicht ganz warum jemand der sich darüber aufregt, trotzdem das alles liest (?!) kann mir das bitte jemand mal erklären? 
::
:weil nicht alle so erfahren und abgeklärt sind wie du nehme ich mal *g*. es ist doch so: irgendwelche newbies lernens und machen es nach (egal in welchem forum) und wir bekommen wirklich ne überschwemmung von flames. und die will ich hier net haben. mir gefällt es nämlich sehr gut und zu meinem absoluten glück fehlt da KEIN kleinkrieg 
:
:gruß
:
:broeckchen

interessant finde ich, meiner meinung nach, das jeder dieser LÄCHERLICHEN kleinkrieg threads IMMER über 50 antworten bekommt, sind dann das alles newbies, oder was?


----------



## Broeckchen (6. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:Hihi, wir werden sehen...*

:interessant finde ich, meiner meinung nach, das jeder dieser LÄCHERLICHEN kleinkrieg threads IMMER über 50 antworten bekommt, sind dann das alles newbies, oder was?
:
nene, ich habe schließlich auch gepostet. und da waren auch mehrere dabei, die noch viiiiel länger als ich hier sind. ich möchte halt nur klarstellen, dass nicht alle gs-users "was am kopp" haben. und gerade weil die ganzen threads mehr als 50 re's bekommen, besteht halt die gefahr von jungens wie "lakerfanatic" auf das gesamte gspb zu schließen. ist nämlich gut möglich, dass man sich dann an den karren gep**** fühlt und ähnliche threads bei denen eröffnet. und dann geht's erst richtig los...

gruß

broeckchen


----------



## GodOfRoleGames (6. März 2001)

*IchBekenneMich(NICHT)Schuldig!!!*

Also, ich hab den Krieg nich migekriegt(wortspiel) den ich poste erst seit heute (newbie) aber hab schon aüsserungen gegen gs gemacht, liegt an nem Kollegen der immer mit mir diskutiert, 
er meit pcg ist "das abgefuc*teste" Magazin der welt, ich 
fand die gs bis zu dem zeitpunkt gut, aber er hat sie versaut
deshalb die abfälligen bemerkungen, ROBERT MERK DIR DU MACHST

                        ANTI-WERBUNG

tja soviel zum thema...


----------

